# Rent a scooter in Gran Canaria



## Bob2 (Dec 24, 2012)

Hello.

Where can I rent a scooter in Gran Canaria? 

Cheers,

Bob.


----------



## AlexBramwell (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello, there are plenty of rental places in the resorts and in Las Palmas.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Use your phone camera to photograph any hire scooters and remove the side cases that house the tool kit as they are easily stolen then when you return the scooter put them back on it will save you losing your deposit bit of advice for you 
Good luck


----------



## AlexBramwell (Sep 24, 2012)

Good advice :-D


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Been there done that haha 
your welcome
Found out the scooter hire in san antonio sent kids round to the hirers hotel to remove these so we forfieted the deposit bxggxxs


----------



## Bob2 (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks for your replies and sorry for the late response. I went there and located a scooter company (something like Dr Scooter). Was a bit of a trek from the centre of Las Palmas so I decided to use the buses and they were pretty good! There are a couple of central bus stations that take you just about anywhere on the island and they run pretty regularly.

Bob.


----------

